# Hinze Sun 6th



## yellahunter (Oct 16, 2005)

hey guys,

Anyone keen to hit hinze tomorrow morning, 
wasnt going to fish with all the coffee coloured water but after Waynes success earlier today thought Id give it a shot in the morning.
Launch at the eastern ramp at about 6.30am. Not real early as the fish should bite into the morning if all goes to plan.

anyone interested....?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

SWMBO said a definate NO! but if I get up early enough......... No definately can't make it. I hope you get on to a few.


----------

